# Neue Freeride-Strecke im Taunus



## Kryomaxim (18. September 2010)

Hallo,

hab mal vorgeschlagen, eine Freeridestrecke im Taunus oder im Winterstein anzulegen. Es soll nicht zu steil und nicht zu verblockt sein (also auch für Anfänger). Dabei sollte man auf Schanzen, Northshore-Drops und so antreffen, die man aber auch auf Chickenways umfahren kann. Wo (an welchen Trails) wäre es eigentlich sinnvoll?


----------



## picard (18. September 2010)

Sonst gehts noch gut? Am besten fragst Du direkt beim Forstamt nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. September 2010)

gude,
ich weiß ja net, ob du net lesen kannst oder willst, einer  vom forst in undercover mission bist, oder ein eigentlich netter kerl, der sich nur mal nicht auf der ersten seite hier bis zum ende umgeschaut hat. fakt ist, du wirst hier niemanden finden, der mit dir und nem bagger durch den taunus fährt, trails baut und das ganze hier am besten noch ankündigt. UND DAS IST AUCH GUT SO!!!
hier findest du übrigens einen der gründe für die verhaltene begeisterung der user
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482425


----------

